# If you are able to help



## MuleDeer123 (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi everyone, I thought I would post this and I hope this sort of thing is allowed. I don’t know if any of you follow this page on Instagram @shedadventures 








𝐒𝐡𝐞𝐝 𝐀𝐝𝐯𝐞𝐧𝐭𝐮𝐫𝐞𝐬 ™️ (@shedadventures) • Instagram photos and videos


32K Followers, 1,075 Following, 1,713 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 𝐒𝐡𝐞𝐝 𝐀𝐝𝐯𝐞𝐧𝐭𝐮𝐫𝐞𝐬 ™️ (@shedadventures)




instagram.com





but he was an avid outdoorsman, and shed hunter. He was also a friend of mine. I’ll miss him dearly, it was a really tragic accident he was in while out of state for his sons military graduation. He passed away instantly, and his wife is not in good condition. If you are able to help, here is a GoFundMe page for his family and kids to help with the giant expenses they will have due to this terrible and tragic accident.









Hillin Roberts Family -medical and funeral costs, organized by Jordan Hillin


Updated post: We want to thank everyone for taking t… Jordan Hillin needs your support for Hillin Roberts Family -medical and funeral costs



www.gofundme.com





Here is the release on Facebook from the Sevier County Sherifs office page where he served for 20 years in law enforcement. A great man and family, he will be dearly missed.




__ https://www.facebook.com/100069237968542/posts/255335723451025


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh man.....that sucks, so young.


----------

